# Drawings of mine.



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

Wahooo I finaly figured it out. Here is some of my old drawings.


----------



## escorial (Mar 5, 2018)

a good mix of styles....graveyard with central tree is interesting...


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

escorial said:


> a good mix of styles....graveyard with central tree is interesting...


They were each drawn in the same summer, when my mood swung wildly from happy, content, sad and confussed. Each was based upon a feeling I had at the time of drawing it.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 5, 2018)

I love the chaos of the bottom drawings... The question marks say so much about your mood.... but really, it is the chaos that speaks to me....I hope you will be sharing many more....


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m a fan of color... love your crayons and numbers.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> I love the chaos of the bottom drawings... The question marks say so much about your mood.... but really, it is the chaos that speaks to me....I hope you will be sharing many more....




Thanks Fire, was a very conflicting time, but it lead to the greatest five years+ of my life, when I met my other half. I do like each drawing for a different reason and they remind me of the person I was. going to colour some of them. And if/when I draw more I will share them.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

Me too, I love colours. I would have everything I own in rainbow colours if I could.  I'm confused about the crayon comment though, I haven't drawn any crayons Tuesday?



TuesdayEve said:


> I’m a fan of color... love your crayons and numbers.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh jeez, there I go again, seeing things...
The colorful drawing/painting between the numbers
and question marks, looks like crayons to me.
But, another look, reveals!!!!!! Exclamations !


----------



## escorial (Mar 6, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> They were each drawn in the same summer, when my mood swung wildly from happy, content, sad and confussed. Each was based upon a feeling I had at the time of drawing it.



Being creative at down times ain't an easy thing an yet it is very therapeutic...arty people are cool though..


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2018)

escorial said:


> Being creative at down times ain't an easy thing an yet it is very therapeutic...arty people are cool though..



I found it easier to draw when I was upset or angry, I couldn't write in those ties so I drew instead. I like arty peopole too.

@Tuesday everyone looks at a peice of art differently, but they were intended as exclimation marks.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 6, 2018)

Here at our school dist, we have a very nice break 
room with four long banquet tables, a galley kitchen, 
TV and computers to accommodate the drivers. 
It’s become a tradition the last couple of years, our
Director sets out copies of multiple cartoon pictures 
and lots of crayons for us to color....then we hang them
on the wall. Well, at first, only the girls were coloring.
We would do 3-4 apiece. After a few holidays went by,
the guys started coloring too. Now, sometimes the whole
wall is filled with beautiful, unique, one of a kind 
art pieces. Right now the wall theme is St. Patrick Day
so lots of leprechauns and clovers...each displaying 
individual flare. If I can figure out how to post a picture, 
(that would open up a whole new world), I will do so.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2018)

That sounds amazing Tuesday, I wish our school would have had something like that. When I left my GCSE exam peice was hung on a wall for about two months. (Wish I had a picture of that piece, it was one I liked the best.)

To upload a picture you press on the image of a tree surrounded by four black blocks in the corners, this will insert a picture from your computor into the dialogue box. You can also attach a picture by uploding them into your attachments folder, which opens when you press on it. I hope that this helps.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for the instructions. I do everything on my
phone so I will have to get help on this end refer
back to your advice. Tried uploading photos through
’My Profile’ .... was able to upload a few but they were
in files and I couldn’t move them or delete them and 
that’s where I ended. I will have to put a little more 
effort into it. Thanks again.


----------

